# egg share/egg donation



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

If anyone is thinking of egg sharing or donating eggs in the North East, can I recommend CFL clinic in Newcastle as there are many couples that have waited over 5 years and no donors or egg sharers coming forward.  look forward to hearing from anyone interested in being a donor or Contact donor nurse tel : (0191) 213 8213


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

I've asked a number of times there and they won't let me egg share/donate. It's so frustrating! X


----------



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks for your response. I could never understand why few people coming forward to egg share but I now understand it is not straight forward. I was in contact with someone from Leicester who had had IVF herself and wanted to be an egg donor but after blood tests her AMH level was 8.5 which estimates the number of follicles and a donor / egg sharer needs to have AMH level of 20 according to the clinic.  I now understand why it is not as straight forward as just finding someone who wants to be a donor and has had there own children.  thanks again and I continue my search as can't rely on CFL finding me a donor as they're not very proactive.


----------

